# Increasing your success



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

One of the reasons many of us may read this forum is to learn more about coyote hunting from coyote hunters who are successful.

The many tips and suggestions provided probably have helped many of us put more yotes on the stretcher.

What tips have you found most useful? What new methods have you incorporated into your hunts that you weren't using last year? What techniques did you use in the past that you've improved on this season?

Personally, one of the most useful tips I've picked up is not to leave the stand immediately after I've dropped a yote. By continuing to call, I've had the good luck to call in additional coyotes on several stands.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

One of the best tips I applied this year wasn't taken off of a thread here but was taken from Papapete, my calling partner.

*Using your binoculars to glass the area while calling.*

I never did this before (stubborn German blood), but now that I have gotten into the habit I will not go hunting without my Nikons. I had a coyote sitting in front of me this winter just out of naked eye sight according to Papapete. I never got him (never SAW him). After that I started carrying my glasses with and found that it helped me to pick out distant coyotes or coyotes sitting back in the shadows scoping things out!


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

This year it really sunk in to watch 360 degrees, and not just the area you're calling to.. Even when hunting with a partner. Keep that head on a swivel.

After 3 doubles this season I've gained a ton of confindence continuing to call after killing one on stand. Almost had my first triple even. On a seperate occaision I called one in (fawn bleat on the prey master) and my budy missed and it took off. How discouraging is THAT? I continued with a different sound (ki-yihs on the mouth piece). Called another one in and killed it, then continued with yet another sound (pup distress on the prey master) and called in another one and brought that one home too.

Another bit of info that really sunk in this season is that subzero temps equals killer success rates.


----------



## nitwit (Dec 18, 2004)

This should turn out to be a great thread. 
I learned this season to be much more attentive to the countryside on the drive between stands. I used to rush from one stand to another as fast as possible. This season I stopped often to use binoculars to scan the surroundings from good vantage points. Quite often I was able to spot coyotes that were either sleeping or were up and about that I was able to set up on or stalk. Not only did I kill more coyotes, but it was a very exciting way to hunt as well.
P.S. It took a while for me to learn to look very carefully and waaaaaay out there. Many times the coyotes were 3/4 mile or more away.
Nitwit


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Predator hunting is an ever lasting learning process. Just about every time you go out you'll learn something.

The more you predator hunt the more you'll learn, to me that is the way to be a successful predator hunter.

Now the question comes up, what is a successful predator hunter? How do you measure success?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Good point Danny B

If you don't start the thread entitled, "How do you measure YOUR success", before I do, I will start it.


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Yup, I should have clarified -- success, like beauty, is in the eye of the beholder.

The definition of 'success' I was using was success as in the number of coyotes killed.

Everyone probably has there own definition which is fine but for this thread I was hoping to have people respond with what tips, methods and techniques they used that enabled them to kill more coyotes.

So, if you have something you can offer along these lines, great.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

saskcoyote

Right...we will start another thread for success.

Keep the tips coming boys!


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

this year i realy learned to glass. ive never used optics that much, but it makes a huge difference. not just in spotting animals that you are hunting, but critters you that might bust you on the way in, and even in patterning coyotes. one coyote i killed, i would see every morning glassing deer when i was guiding. after the deer season was over, i waited for the right wind, and set up on his travel route about the time he usualy came through, and called. i know that most can set up on a coyote the second they see it, but when you have clients out, you have to wait until they are gone to call that piece of property, so this comes into play for me quite a bit. this also helps if the wind is wrong, and you have to wait for the right wind.


----------



## thepain1 (Dec 20, 2006)

I would have to say the thing i learned this year is the colder the better. If you can take it get out there. :beer: :sniper:


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Read Trapping material because they know their animals way better then just a hunter. THE BETTER YOU KNOW AND UNDERSTAND COYOTES THE MORE YOU WILL KILL

I'm only a student of the coyote was the second best thing i learned this year


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Brad.T said:


> I'm only a student of the coyote was the second best thing i learned this year


What was the FIRST best thing? C'mon, what are you hiding? :lol:


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

> Read Trapping material because they know their animals way better then just a hunter. THE BETTER YOU KNOW AND UNDERSTAND COYOTES THE MORE YOU WILL KILL


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

How did I miss that? Must have still been half asleep when I read that one!


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

"Read Trapping material because they know their animals way better then just a hunter. "

Brad, you just said a mouthfull...

To be successfull a Trapper must get a coyote to step on a target the size of a silver dollar. That is if they use legholds.

I read as much about trapping as I do calling.


----------



## 1 shot (Oct 24, 2007)

This is a good topic.
Anything to add for this season so far.


----------



## thepain1 (Dec 20, 2006)

okay i used to disagree with you guys using the coyote challenge calls and pup distress calls and alll that ****. But i always used to call in very cold conditions which i still say throw the coyote howls and distress in the garbage. But i went out the other day for 20 stands it was warm and only called in 2 coyotes not good and seen lots with out them seeing me and they wouldnt come in for nothing. So i brought out the howler that i sayed i would never use and guess what i called in 6 dogs in 10 stands. So what i have learned is to use the howler when them coyotes arent to hungry :sniper: :beer:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

thepain1

Thats cool that you learned something on the forum to use to your advantage. Nice work!


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Just a thought but it might do some of you yote hunters some good if you do a little yote trapping. Speaking from experience it is not easy but you get a good idea of how the yote thinks and behaves. You have to get into that yote's head know what he is thinking and make a set that he will investigate and work; you have to plan how that yote will work the set and know exactly where that yote is going to put his foot. You have to know him like the back of your hand. Im not saying that if you dont catch a yote you are a failure but if you dont it makes you all that much smarter. And if you can do all of that you have a much better chance of sucess in hunting. So far in my trapping career I have caught one yote pretty bad but I have learned much of how they behave and think from last season and hope to do better this season.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

Very good statement!! I have heard that from the best of yote hunters!! :lol:


----------



## Rich Cronk (Nov 8, 2007)

I am new to this board, but have been calling coyotes for maybe 25 years or so. Using a howler to bring coyotes to the gun has been my main calling tool for past five years or so. I like to stay away from barking, because the more timid coyotes may be intimidated. I mostly stay away from challenge howls for the same reason. A lonesome sounding howl seems to work best. Don't howl too much though. Howl two or three times and then wait in silence for a few minutes. If nothing comes in, then try a sound that few other callers use. A bird distress maybe.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Rich

Nice to see you on Nodak! Welcome to the site. You have a lot of knowledge and know how that you can share and that we can learn from. We look forward to discussing with you.

Good point about the barks.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Nov 8, 2007)

Since my bypass surgery a couple of years ago, my stamina has pretty much got up and went south. I still call a little bit around my old stomping grounds, but haven't been able to travel. Not being able to travel to good coyote country like I used to really sucks. Now for the good news--We still have a FEW coyotes left, and Iowa has opened season on Bobcat in southern counties. One of those counties holds a farm with good cat habitat, so guess who bought a fur Harvesters license today.  I used a modified Burnham mini squeal to record a new sound that no cat has ever heard, and I loaded it on my FoxPro Scorpion today. Wish me luck guys.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Rich,
Good luck on the coyotes and cats. 
Good :sniper: 
Dan


----------

